# What Is The Best Martial Art?



## Xue Sheng (Oct 18, 2017)

What Is The Best Martial Art? - From Sensei Ando



> How to Find the Best Martial Art Style for YOU!
> 
> TIP #1: Visit your local martial arts schools.
> TIP #2: Seek the best teacher, not the best style.
> ...





> One more thing…
> 
> If you already practice martial arts, then you know there’s a lot of trash talk out there between different martial arts styles… which is ridiculous! It’s ridiculous because we’re all on the same team.
> 
> ...


----------



## KaiHman (Oct 19, 2017)

Well it all depends on what your preferences are, what your personality is, what you like. Whether you like to be as simple as possible and use the minimal amount of energy to achieve offence or defence. Or whether you like to put some more emphasis on your actions, counter moves and style.

I agree with what you said, anyone trash talking another form of martial arts is only trashing himself. And doesn't know what he's talking about. Martial arts is a way of using energy. There are many different ways to use energy. Many different forms, style and fashions. They have all evolved over time by people in history in different ages and cultures. Whether it's Tae Kwon Do or Jujitsu, whether it's Kung Fu or Judo. They're all based on a learned technique.

However, sure, some martial arts do have more offensive and defensive moves than others. Some are more about defending yourself, blocking and counter moves. Some are more about offensive moves, going in for the KO! So to compare one to other, to say one is better than the other, is like comparing oranges to apples, strawberries to grapes.

They all feed, nourish and sustain you. They're all fruit in the same bowl right?


----------



## Martial D (Oct 19, 2017)

Ameridote


----------



## drop bear (Oct 19, 2017)

Would you recommend some chooses a car like that?

I mean all cars are better than walking.
Go to the dealership.
Seek out the best salesman not the best car.
Observe the other shoppers.
Drive a lot.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 19, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Would you recommend some chooses a car like that?
> 
> I mean all cars are better than walking.
> Go to the dealership.
> ...


Sure, but I think you got some of the analogies wrong, DB.

Seek out the best repairman and shop, not the best parts brand (assuming you select decent parts).
Observe other car owners (see how they use them, and what they have trouble with).
Drive a lot (to build up your driving experience, so you are less likely to wreck when something goes wrong).

Because a car is quite different from a martial art. Heck, if we're buying new cars, we could actually buy without knowing anything and most of them would serve most of our needs. Many of us would be unhappy with them (too small, too big, etc.), but they'd get us from A to B. We can't really say the same about all MA at all schools.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 19, 2017)

Sinanju


----------



## Tarrycat (Oct 20, 2017)

I like this topic. 

Everyone has different preferences; I would say that perhaps selecting an art that best suits your personality, i.e. an art that you can feel passionate about, would be wise. I'm not saying that it's the only motivation to participate in an art, though. There could be several reasons behind someone's choice of a certain martial art.

I'm emphasising the word "passion &/or passionate", because I have noticed for example, that when people join our class only for fitness purposes, they decide to leave after a while, it's as if they lose their drive for the art. 

Research is very important too - the school should be credible, given that its teachers are experienced & require the skills that you need. You cannot have an incompetent person teaching a martial art. I would say that one should perhaps visit a few schools first, observe the students, observe the teachers' skills, etc. & then make a decision based on your observations & your research.

There is a lot to consider when selecting the right school. I have only mentioned a few things, others on here will have more extensive knowledge to add, as they are teachers themselves. 

This is what I did when I selected my school. Even though it's a To-Shin-Do school, I feel like my teacher is very good at what he does, he has a lot of experience, & that's important to me. 

Everyone has different priorities; they will favour different things. 

As far as promoting all martial arts; man, I agree 100%. One of my dreams is to own a "Martial Arts Square" (facility) constructed of various dojo's for various martial art styles. Why? Because I want unison among all martial artists, I want them to come together & I want to create a different lifestyle for people out here in SA - though, it will be my passion, not my income. We don't have something like that here.


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 20, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Would you recommend some chooses a car like that?
> 
> I mean all cars are better than walking.
> Go to the dealership.
> ...


A big part of choosing a car is the test drive.  Test drive several, and choose the one that feels best and best fits your needs within your budget and local availability.

And do your research - check reliability ratings from trusted sources, ie people who’ve owned one personally, mechanics, etc.

For a used car, have a trusted independent mechanic look the car over.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 20, 2017)

Oh, and to answer the question in the title: whatever I'm studying at the moment. Obviously.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Oct 20, 2017)

What is the best Martial Art for me

When I was livng in Bakersfield Ca I joined shotokan because thats the only Martial Arts school that is good in Bakersfield and my Nephew was init too and i know the instructors.  When i went back to my hometown oxnard Ca i went to all Martial Arts school to see which one is better and I choose American Kenpo karate because its good for me and it suits me and its amazing i came to the right time and since then a learn a lot over the 4 years i been doing Kenpo karate  

2 Seek the best teacher not the style
I made the right choice to seek the good instructor because my instructor is a awesome great instructor and his a 10 degree black belt in american kenpo 3rd in FMA and Blue belt in Brazilain juijutzu and when he does his Kenpo its poetru in Motion also when he teach he explained everyhting in detail and step by step too and make sure you know what you are doing and he want you to achieve your Black Belt and he made a lot of student become black Belt 

3 Observe the Student 
before i register to joined my kenpo karate class I observed the adult and kids program to see how they train and practice they train hard and practice hard thats why some of  them are black belt now

4 Practice
Practice practice makes perfect


----------



## Hyoho (Oct 20, 2017)

Ah the age old question. That and who is the best fighter, swordsman etc. etc.

The answer still has not changed. Depends who is doing it.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 20, 2017)

Hyoho said:


> Ah the age old question. That and who is the best fighter, swordsman etc. etc.
> 
> The answer still has not changed. Depends who is doing it.


My dad is the best fighter. He can beat up your dad no problem!


----------



## CB Jones (Oct 20, 2017)

Jones-itsu-who-hit-u

The creation of Jones-itsu-who-hit-u


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 20, 2017)

Chic-Chic-Bang seems pretty effective.


----------



## kravmaga1 (Dec 7, 2017)

I think *krav maga* is the best. It is real time self defense techniques which anybody can learn it. It has a brief *history*.


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 9, 2017)

kravmaga1 said:


> I think *krav maga* is the best. It is real time self defense techniques which anybody can learn it. It has a brief *history*.


Well anyone can learn any martial art


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 9, 2017)

There isn't one. It's far to subjective and there's far to many variables. To me you just pick the ones you like best and go with it. Screw reputation and other people's opinions do what you like and if you enjoy what you do then that makes it the best style


----------



## JR 137 (Dec 9, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> There isn't one. It's far to subjective and there's far to many variables. To me you just pick the ones you like best and go with it. Screw reputation and other people's opinions do what you like and if you enjoy what you do then that makes it the best style


Yup.  The best MA is the one that fits you best.  What’s the best car/suv in the world?  2006 Toyota Highlander.  Why?  It gets me to work and everywhere else I need to go every day.  And it’ll be the best until I replace it; then that’ll be the best.


----------

